# Need an explanation????



## babybearx3 (Nov 2, 2004)

Hi all, I am new around here, and I have a huge question for any Embryologists out there,
We went to retrieve our 1 frozen embryo, that was a blastocyst, and to our complete shock the embryologist continue to let it grow in the petrie dish till day 6 therefore it had already begun to deplete! I have the full report but dont undertand a word of it! I would love for someone to help me make sense out of it! Please help


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

I´m not an embryologist but am so sorry that this has happened. If you wish to send me a copy of the report as an IM then I will happily try to make sense for you.

Ruth


----------

